# Texas Lady Anglers Fall Spooktacklelure Tournament



## Bubbaette (Apr 10, 2005)

Texas Lady Anglers is having their fall tournament Saturday, Oct. 29th, at a private residence on Sportsman Road. If there are any ladies out there looking for a fun, stressfree tournament then this is for you. You do not have to be a member of TLA to participate and *there is a category for your guys and kids too*. You can find the rules & registration at the link below and if you have any questions just PM me. 100% of the entry fees will go into the tournament (cash prizes, non-cash prizes and snacks). Please be sure and read the rules for all the details.

http://www.texasladyanglers.com/tournaments-2011SpookTackleLure.asp

As a sidenote, TLA has no membership dues for 2011 and probably 2012 too. If you are a lady that loves to fish and wish to join our group, please sign on to our Members Only Message Board and you will receive our newsletters, group trip and tournament information. www.texasladyanglers.com


----------



## ReelAttitude (Nov 10, 2010)

Only 11 more days until the tournament!! Last year we had 25+ Women participate and it was a blast.


----------



## Bubbaette (Apr 10, 2005)

Don't forget -- the guys can fish too as long as they have a lady fishing with them. Also, pretty much all of the entry fees go back toward cash prizes.


----------

